# [H] Blackhand <Obsidian>



## Salvacho (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

wir die neue Gilde <Obsidian> auf seiten der Horde, suchen Verstärkung für neue Abenteuer und Herausforderungen.

Eines Vorweg, wir sind eine junge Gilde, mit Spielern die reichlich Erfahrung mitbringen, einige haben Illidan die Hand geschüttelt, andere waren bei Archi zum Kaffee eingeladen, und wiederum ganz andere bei uns schwärmen von den Tee Partys beim Prinzen. Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wir waren im Progress soweit, das wir uns nicht verstecken brauchten, und haben uns dieses Wochenende mit dem Herzen der Gilde neu formiert.

Wir suchen im Moment eigentlich jede Klasse, damit wir zum AddOn wieder so richtig durchstarten können.

Was können wir euch bieten :

- HP inkl. Forum ( http://playerhost.net/obsidian-gilde/portal ) was zZt aktiv ist, sich aber noch Zeitgleich im Aufbau befindet.
- Einen TS² Server, der mit Ausreichend platz zum Plaudern einläd.
- Eine Gildenleitung, die mit Herz bei der Sache ist.
- Eine Raidleitung die über die Jahre vieles an Erfahrung sammeln durfte, und dies auch Leidenschaftlich tut.
- Eine Gemeinschaft, die über WoW hinnaus denken kann, und weis das dass RL im Vordergrund stehen sollte.
- Eine Gildenba.. *laber laber blupp* .. 5 Fächer ...*sülz* ... Gildenwappenro... *erzähl* naja, und das übliche was jede Gilde so erwähnt halt.


Kurz zusammen gefasst : Wir bieten Euch eine Gemeinschaft die Spass am Spiel hat, und die gerne zusammen erfolge Feiern mag, und das ganze auch gerne mit ... öhm.. womit eigentlich? ...
*grübel* ....


.. achja ...

EUCH ! *kichert* .. Mist, mein Intbuff ist ausgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, was solltet ihr mitbringen? Ganz einfach :

- 1000 Gold, zu zahlen an mich ... achneee, falsch, das war nen anderes Thema, und gehört in unser Forum, nicht hierher, vergesst es bitte.

Also nochmal, was solltet ihr mitbringen ?

- Spass, das sollte in allererster Linie vorhanden sein.
- Klassen Verständnis, dies sollte soweit vorhanden sein, das man euch das Spiel nicht erst erklären zu braucht.
- Erfahrung wäre von Vorteil ( ich meine damit nun Raidinstanzen ), wäre aber kein zwingendes muss.
- Funktionierendes Headset samt TS², am besten keine Schüchternen Spieler die nich reden können / wollen.
- Euer alter sollte bereits die 18 Jahre erreicht haben, denn unser schnitt liegt atm bei mitte 20. ( ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ).
- Ihr solltet Kritikfähig sein ( keine Angst, auch wir lassen uns belehren, wenn auch wir Fehler machen ).
- Und nun zuletzt das Wichtigste, ihr solltet, nein, ihr dürft niemals Vergessen das es sich hierbei um ein Spiel handelt, denn eines wollen wir nicht mehr, den Druck zwingend Progress zu machen.



Wenn Ihr euch mit diesen Punkten Identifizieren könnt, so scheut euch bitte nicht vor unserem Forum, der öffentliche bereich ist für Jedermann zugänglich, und wir freuen uns über Anfragen, oder halt Bewerbungen.

Solltet ihr Fragen haben, so wendet euch InGame an :

Vacastra ( Gildenmutti ), Istania ( Gilenmeister ), Fleischerftw oder meine Wenigkeit ( Raidlead ). Ihr könnt natürlich auch gerne wie oben schon genannt das Forum nutzen, und uns auch über dieses Kontaktieren.


Also liebe Community, wir freuen uns auf Euch !


So long Salva


Update :


Naxxramas 10er : Clear ( 25er coming soon )
Sartharion 10er & 25er : Clear
Archavons Kammer 10er & 25er : Clear
Malygos : coming soon



Was suchen wir genau?


2x Jäger

2-3x Schamane / alle Skillungen möglich

1-2x Druide / alle Skillungen möglich

1x Magier


Es können sich natürlich wie gehabt alle anderen Klassen bei uns Bewerben, je besser diese Bewerbung ausfällt, desto höher Eure Chancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf gutes gelingen, und Euch viel Glück bei der Gildensuche!


----------



## Salvacho (6. Januar 2009)

So ihr Lieben, Magier Solts sind besetzt, aber wir brauchen dringend Unterstützung in Sachen Heilung .

Also, wenn ihr der Meinung seids, das ihr zu uns passen könntet, scheut Euch nicht vor uns, wir beissen selten =)


----------

